# juicer, pasta machine, kitchenaid?? would appreciate advice



## jamiedelpuppo (Aug 31, 2011)

Hello,

I am on the market for both a pasta machine and a juicer.  I would love to be able to make my own fettuccine, ravioli, as well as healthy juices from fruits and veggies.  I want to make my dollar go as far as possible.  Do you recommend buying each individually, and do you have suggested products, or should I buy a Kitchenaid mixer and the attachments for pasta and juicing?

I also should mention I have a sizable gift card to W-S and don't know how to spend it efficiently (all their stuff is so overpriced!)

THANK YOU!!!

Jamie


----------



## maggiefsw (Aug 9, 2011)

It looks like the reviews on the attachments are overall pretty good. I say go for the attachments. It will be less clutter in your cupboards vs. having a separate mixer, pastat maker and juicer.

It also looks like W-S has a pretty good return policy if you are not satisfied with your purhcase http://www.williams-sonoma.com/customer-service/return-policy.html?cm_type=fnav.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

From what I can gather from the Kitchenaid website, the citrus juicer attachment looks like it would work just fine, but the macerating vegetable juicer would be a problem. We make lots of juices in our shop (pop, coffee, juice bar). For hard veggies and fruits (carrots, apples celery etc) you need a centrifugal juicer because the maceraters that use an awl-type crusher need a lot of power and speed to crush those veggies and force through a strainer. The KA just doesn't spin fast enough to do that kind of work efficiently.

If you are juicing soft produce-peaches, greens, wheatgrass, etc- it'll probably work just fine.

If you really want to get into juicing, I suggest you get a Breville-they make several models for home and commercial juicing. We use this one:

http://www.brevilleusa.com/juicing/die-cast-juice-fountain-elite.html

Juicers with a lot of plastic or vinyl parts tend to crack under the force of juicing hard produce. Get the stainless steel versions-they'll last a lifetime.


----------



## innkeeper215 (Jun 14, 2011)

I recently bought the Imperia Pasta Machine at W-S for around $60.00.  The price was in line with other shops and it works great.  The Kitchen Aid Attachments are good, but a lot more expensive.


----------



## innkeeper215 (Jun 14, 2011)

The Kitchen Aid Web Site advises that the juicer attachment must be used with the food grinder.  Have you taken that into account in your assessment that the awl type crushers cannot handle the hard vegetables and fruits?  I have been looking for a juicer too.  I already have the food grinder for grinding fresh meats, but the Brevilles look like they work great.  I am just trying to determine the best choice economically as the attachment is only around $50.00 compared to the $200-300 that the Breville costs.


----------

